# Scrog or Bushy Topped?



## EnDo ChRoMoSoMe (Dec 4, 2007)

Here's the scoop, I have 9 square feet of floor space and about 4 1/2 feet high. I am going to be using a 1000w mh/hps. I have ordered 10 white widow feminised beans although I will only grow 9. These 9 white ladies are going to be in a custom drip system.

Now this is where my question comes in. Do I use scrog or just keep these ladies nice short and bushy??

I know that scrog is for plants with less light and less vertical grow space, which I have plenty enough of. 

What will I get a better yield from? And how much of a difference will be in the numbers?

I'm not even so sure that white widow is a good strain for scrog.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pufnstuf (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey there EnDO etc.. :

Sounds like you got a plan in the works..
Cept you might wanna grow all 10 just incase you have a one that doesnt germinate, or a weakling or, worse yet, an accident..

With that 1k light and 4.5 vertical ft you may have a slight heat problem as well as a grow height restriction.
Might wanna check out some LST threads..  anyway, good luck and keep us updated


Peace & Puf  :smoke1:


----------



## Vegs (Dec 5, 2007)

I hate to sound like a n00b, which I am, but what in the heck is "scrog"?


----------



## pyroguy (Dec 5, 2007)

id like to know as well whats the difference between scrog and sog


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 5, 2007)

I would like to know as well....or could this be a type"O"


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 6, 2007)

here guys... look at this thread to see what a scrog is.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16792&highlight=scrog


----------



## KADE (Dec 6, 2007)

you'll want to grow them out a bit... you don't have enough plants to maximize on a sog (sea of green) or scrog (screen sog) grow.


----------



## Mutt (Dec 6, 2007)

KADE said:
			
		

> you'll want to grow them out a bit... you don't have enough plants to maximize on a sog (sea of green) or scrog (screen sog) grow.


I agree somewhat.
He only has 4 1/2 ' of ht. So I would recommend the ScROG (screen of green for those who asked) to keep height down. Not much vertical space to work with and with a 1Kw he's gonna need to squeeze it imho.


----------



## SicksPackStang (Dec 6, 2007)

Heat is not an issue in my grow chamber, as I have a cool tube with a hand dryer blower (the blower in bathrooms that when you push the button it blows the water off your hands) that I rigged to a dimmer and will only be on when the light comes on.

4 1/2' is plenty of vertical room to grow without setting up a scrog. I'm just trying to figure out how WW will take to the scrog training and stress that the plants are put under.

If I do decide to scrog, how high should the screen be above my rockwool? Everything I've been reading about scrog says 8-12'' but I think I am working with a different environment (1000w light). Which is the reason I am even questioning using the scrog method. 

Will I see a difference using scrog as apposed to simply topping each plant once and growing them short and bushy?


----------



## Mutt (Dec 6, 2007)

Reason I question the ht. Even with a cool tube you can have it too close to the plants...not because of heat, because of over intense light. Below is a good distance chart that does not take heat into account.
good distance is 1' for a 1 kw. so now your down to 3 1/2'...1' of pot size ht. (don't know your measurements) So now your are down to 2 1/2' for plant ht.
Why I was recommending more towards a Scrog.


----------



## KADE (Dec 6, 2007)

hmm.. 4 1/2 feet isn't much space... perhaps some low stress training.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Dec 7, 2007)

I've grown WW, I love Her !!!   
Just go to flower very quickly from seeds, I'd say 2 weeks will do it...  
to utilize the 1000w, I'd go for a height of about 38"-40" ...


----------



## EnDo ChRoMoSoMe (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you to everyone leaving feedback and discussing my grow possibilities. 

Since I have a 400w hps/mh laying around, I am going to size the grow down until I get some actual facts for me to go off of.

I will grow 2 fem WW in each chamber. The size of the box will be 2x2'. I will have the screen set to 10" on one side and a divider sitting 6 inches above the screen (to seperate scrog and regular grow). I will top each plant 1 time, all at the same time. 

Then after 3 months, I should feel comfortable about my decision. 

Until then my 1000w light will not go to waste lol. I have some other seeds to play with for now.

These damn fem WW seeds are too expensive to waste, so what better than a test.

Keep the thoughts coming


----------



## Vegs (Dec 7, 2007)

> sog (sea of green)


 
Sorry, I hate to hi-jack the thread, but I have another question if you don't mind. 

I fully understand SCROG and that method, although looking tedious, looks rather interesting. 

What does Sea of Green mean? Is it just tyeing down females ata round 45 degrees or so and moving kolas around sideways to make more room for lower branch development? If so, then that's what I've been doing since I don't have much vertical room.


----------



## Mutt (Dec 7, 2007)

Vegs said:
			
		

> Sorry, I hate to hi-jack the thread, but I have another question if you don't mind.
> 
> I fully understand SCROG and that method, although looking tedious, looks rather interesting.
> 
> What does Sea of Green mean? Is it just tyeing down females ata round 45 degrees or so and moving kolas around sideways to make more room for lower branch development? If so, then that's what I've been doing since I don't have much vertical room.


 
it's a single cola grow...trim off side branching or get a SOG style pheno like some kush crosses that type of strain....pack in like 4 or more per sq.ft. growing large single buds per plant.


----------



## Vegs (Dec 8, 2007)

That sounds like two strains I've been eying up for some time. Here's what Dr. Chronic says about these particular strains that I was thinking about picking up. Both of the summarys below references "outdoor Harvest" however I would like to try these indoor in my small/short grow area. Anyone ever work indoors with these strains before?

Biggie Small

Big on production low in height.  our strongest  heavy handed indica forms a large single Kola and produces a sparking aray resin..a real flash back to the heavy aghani black days of the 70's, makes for potent bubblehash or oil.

Thc Content: dance hall stylee
Buzz: heavy hitter 
Mix :indica
Flowering : 52-55 days
Height : Short
Outdoor Harvest:   sept week 3-4 

Or

MP5K

'K' in German stands for Kurz, or 'short.'  This may be short in height but its not lacking in fire power or  Punch  ! The weapon of choice for the urban toker . a mix of the deadly AK and our prized Afghani .


Thc Content: High 
Buzz: Stoned heavy 
Mix : Mostly Indica 
Flowering : 49-55 days
Height : Short
Outdoor Harvest:  Oct week 2


----------



## headband (Dec 25, 2007)

lst baby, throw em into flowering asap to help with your height problem.


----------

